# The built-in memory test has detected a problem with cache memory.  Please contact...



## antonioconte (Feb 12, 2003)

I have a powerbook G3 laptop and I keep getting the following error on startup and sometimes it won't start up withough resetting at the back:-(

"The built-in memory test has detected a problem with cache memory.  Please contact a service technician for assistance"

HELP!!!


----------



## bobw (Feb 12, 2003)

From Apple's TIL;

If you see this type of error message, take your computer to an Apple authorized service provider.  

Ignoring this condition could lead to random errors and failure that could result in your losing data.  

Although the error message may not reappear, the problem detected during the computer's selfcheck probably has not gone away.


----------

